# PSA If you use Photobucket



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

*If* your account is still active I would suggest going there and downloading any pictures you want to keep.
There are people reporting that they can't gain access to their pictures after getting the email about the new terms of agreement.
I was able to get what I wanted off but my account seems to still be functioning for now.
It seems the accounts are being locked as you receive the email.

JFYI


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I downloaded all of my stuff a couple of months ago, I could see this coming. I received the email and ignored it, everything still seems to work for now but I'm gradually moving over to Imgur until i find something better.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't decided what to use yet,wish I knew more about setting up my own domain/hosting platform.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I think the pics will still show where you linked them, you might just not be able to use the URLs anymore. If I transfer all the images I have there, they will all disappear from everywhere I posted them.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

BGood said:


> I think the pics will still show where you linked them, you might just not be able to use the URLs anymore. If I transfer all the images I have there, they will all disappear from everywhere I posted them.


They will show until they get around to your account,several guy's links on TGP have been disabled.pics replaced with a notification to upgrade.
It's a mess,if you don't upgrade to the $399 package ,your pics *will *eventually be replaced with said notification.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

It's like they want the site to fold , maybe a planned bankruptcy .


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Bubb said:


> They will show until they get around to your account,several guy's links on TGP have been disabled.pics replaced with a notification to upgrade.
> It's a mess,if you don't upgrade to the $399 package ,your pics *will *eventually be replaced with said notification.


So, one way or another, I'll would have to repost ALL the images I put on forums. Not doing it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I noticed my pics weren't showing on forums a couple of days ago.

Recommendations For Free Picture Hosting Websites?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

BGood said:


> So, one way or another, I'll would have to repost ALL the images I put on forums. Not doing it.


That's what it will come down to, I doubt I will do it either.
It sucks .


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

colchar said:


> I noticed my pics weren't showing on forums a couple of days ago.
> 
> Recommendations For Free Picture Hosting Websites?


Can you still access your PB account and download or delete your pics ?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Site doesn't seem to working correctly for me now. Can't see pictures....

I don't think I have anything there that I don't already have on my pc anyway.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Should have seen it coming. CFWOT of a site anyway, let it die.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Bubb said:


> Can you still access your PB account and download or delete your pics ?



Last time I checked yes, but that was a couple of days ago.

Edit - I just checked and can still log in. I didn't try to download anything as I am not sure there is really anything there that I want to keep that isn't already on my computer.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

They're attempting to stick me up for $99 per year.  My account is virtually unusable.  Only_ dogged_ determination allows use.  *(I go thru previously posted pic's to get to PB, and then log in.)* Regular methods don't work  (short cut icon), and it's just become too labour intensive to be at all practical. 

I'm looking for alternatives. 

Edit: haven't noticed pic's not showing up on forums, & I've only used 4% of allowed storage. I'll likely go to flicker. Thanks for handy link (post #8) colchar.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah reading the terms now, free account no longer allows linking. Expect all my pics from forever to die, there must be several hundred linked to GC.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've tried a couple different ways to start saving pics off of PB, but though it seems I can get the files on my computer, Win10 won't open them. File extension says .jpeg , PB must be screwing around preventing this.

Got any step by step instructions?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

keto said:


> Yeah reading the terms now, free account no longer allows linking. Expect all my pics from forever to die, there must be several hundred linked to GC.


Same here.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

keto said:


> I've tried a couple different ways to start saving pics off of PB, but though it seems I can get the files on my computer, Win10 won't open them. File extension says .jpeg , PB must be screwing around preventing this.
> 
> Got any step by step instructions?


I just used the Download Album tab on PB .
It put all the pics from one album in a Zipfile which I then downloaded and then I extract them.
Win10 opens them for me.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Same here.


I have a bunch too,it's too bad they decided to change the game rules late in the second half .


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hopefully that behaviour means the end. How can anyone trust them now? If they changed the rules so that no NEW picture could be linked without account, that's a completely different matter, but the bait-and-switch with existing photos pre-new rule is a dick move that should be punished with 100% customer boycott.

Photobucket says photo-f**k-it, starts off-site image shakedown


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Was able to log on a few minutes ago and I just deleted everything; so that's that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bubb said:


> I just used the Download Album tab on PB .
> It put all the pics from one album in a Zipfile which I then downloaded and then I extract them.
> Win10 opens them for me.


exactly how i did it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i cant even see anything at all, the page will no longer load for me


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You see this pic ? I just opened the image in another window and copied the URL.
You guys must be on the wrong side of the fence. Maybe the different civil code (The Napoleonic Code), prevents them from screwing us ?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i cant even see anything at all, the page will no longer load for me


That happened earlier to me too. I expect the site is getting hammered as people are finding out about this and getting their stuff off.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

BGood said:


> You see this pic ? I just opened the image in another window and copied the URL.
> You guys must be on the wrong side of the fence. Maybe the different civil code (The Napoleonic Code), prevents them from screwing us ?


They just haven't got to you yet.
they will .










I can still post too,I don't expect it to last .


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I downloaded the whole album. Deleted almost everything except for photos attached to current forum discussions.
If they lock it oh well

If they want money from me I'll go back to SmugMug instead. Much much better site, no BS


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I downloaded all of my photos earlier this evening and it was difficult at times because of all the ads that were running. I've decided this time I'm going to divide things up. I'm going to switch to Snapagogo for my gear related photos and I'll probably use Flickr for more of the people, places, events and pet oriented photos.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just accessed this photo (July 2nd), added title and description. No I have not checked the new terms of agreement.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

(July 3)rd. Account wasn't there. Read Terms of Service. Went back to my bucket, photos were back.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

We must be good people Robert, so our account is still accessible.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine is still up and running free as well.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm gonna have to do some downloading, I guess.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine wouldn't download so I just deleted everything. Logged In today took a long time but I wanted to be sure that everything was deleted which it seems the be. I was able to upload a picture but the options for linking it were all disabled so I delete that pic too. Their site has been garbage for awhile now so they can fuck off.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Mine wouldn't download so I just deleted everything.


OH NO ! We can't see your avatar anymore.



Kiddin'


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> OH NO ! We can't see your avatar anymore.


Don't matter - one flathead noodlin ******* looks pretty much like another ... lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> Maybe the different civil code (The Napoleonic Code), prevents them from screwing us ?


Whether it's Common Law or your Roman Law ( civil code ) I don't think that the boys at photofucker are gonna be held back none. 
​


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, mine still seem to showing--but it's slow logging in
the ones I want to keep have been backed up already.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

So, I gather some of you use(d) Photobucket as a safe storage space ? The only reason I upload images on such websites, is to get an URL to post it somewhere. Never would it cross my mind, to rely on a website to keep my images safe for me. All my images are on my hard disks, with backups.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

BGood said:


> So, I gather some of you use(d) Photobucket as a safe storage space ? The only reason I upload images on such websites, is to get an URL to post it somewhere. Never would it cross my mind, to rely on a website to keep my images safe for me. All my images are on my hard disks, with backups.


My bucket account was still working too when I decided to close it out.
I only used Photobucket for pics for online posting too,
I only saved what I had on there because they have been cropped, resized and organized into different folders for posting purposes.
Downloading it all will have saved the time of redoing all that for the next hosting site I use.
As far as I know PB will still function as usual as a storage location without a fee,but that' not what I need it for,so my account is gone.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> So, I gather some of you use(d) Photobucket as a safe storage space ? The only reason I upload images on such websites, is to get an URL to post it somewhere. Never would it cross my mind, to rely on a website to keep my images safe for me. All my images are on my hard disks, with backups.


I just used it for posting images but I figured if it was going to become inaccessible then I would delete everything.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BGood said:


> We must be good people Robert, so our account is still accessible.





BGood said:


> You see this pic ? I just opened the image in another window and copied the URL.
> You guys must be on the wrong side of the fence. Maybe the different civil code (The Napoleonic Code), prevents them from screwing us ?


Are you still seeing your pic? If so, it's probably saved in your cache or something, none of us see the pic, just the notice about 'third party hosting'.
And a heads up, from what I understand, even if you buy the $99 package, you can not use 3rd party hosting. You need to buy the $400 package for that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I signed up with Imgur today, much quicker and less ads. Seems to be working so far.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*WTF !?!?!*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What, Robert?

I got the email today, linked pics gonna die.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

THIRD PARTY HOSTING ONLY AVAILABLE WITH A PAY ACCOUNT PLAN 500 THAT COSTS AN ARM AND A LEG. So,... F*** Photobucket. I am now with Flickr as I have a backup email account with Yahoo.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just got the email today as well saying no 3rd party hosting. 400 US a year? fcuk that!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

I haven't received anything from them (yet).
I can still log in and access my pics.
Maybe because I'm using less than half storage?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Are you still seeing your pic?


BOING ! Got the email today. That is awful. Millions of reference photos just disappearing like that. Some of them vital to an article or a procedure. That is very irresponsible.



laristotle said:


> Maybe because I'm using less than half storage?


I"m at 9% and got the letter today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Larry, I'm only at 21% storage. Got the email yesterday (and again today). Too bad, PB was great for a long long time but I guess they had to monetize at some point.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Weird thing is I went on and deleted my pictures, cleared out the account basically and it still says I'm using 59% of the storage and I have 164 pictures uploaded.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

keto said:


> Larry, I'm only at 21% storage. Got the email yesterday (and again today). Too bad, PB was great for a long long time but I guess they had to monetize at some point.


For $500, I'll get my own domain with storage, and someone to load everything from Photobucket.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm at 10 percent when i got the email. I downloaded everything and closed the account. Most of my pics in the threads have changed to the default no 3rd party hosting, but a few pics posted in the last few days are still there because they wer uploaded directly to CGF. You can keep your photos on PB forever, you just cant use them. What a fucked up idea. When it asked me why I was cancelling (Required! LOL) I told them the truth., The service has been degrading over the years, loading times take too long, uploads take too long, and now you want to charge me 400 USD for a service which has been going downhill for a while now? Good luck with that. I would love to know how many people are fleeing this BS site. I might be willing to pay 10 or 15 a year for what I need this for. I never used PB for a backup, I have a 3TB drive for that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I haven't received anything from them (yet).
> I can still log in and access my pics.
> Maybe because I'm using less than half storage?


I'm using about 7% of mine--and can still see pictures & stuff--but it is slow...
Gave up on trying to upload some new ones.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm at 12%. Got the email yesterday. I'll DL all my pics (have most of them locally anyway), then close my account. Corporate suicide. The loss of information on hobby forums will be astounding. How to threads on guitars, cars... anything. I have threads out there with hundreds of pics and 50 plus pages of info. I'm never updating with new IMG tags. What a shame.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe PhotoFucket also monitors 3rd party hosting numbers. When you reach your maximum number allowable under the free or no advertising plan, you get cut off from hosting. I'm only at 2% capacity and use this site only for hosting and I resized all my photos down for the internet.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Just accessed this photo (July 2nd), added title and description. No I have not checked the new terms of agreement.





Robert1950 said:


> I believe PhotoFucket also monitors 3rd party hosting numbers. When you reach your maximum number allowable under the free or no advertising plan, you get cut off from hosting. I'm only at 2% capacity and use this site only for hosting and I resized all my photos down for the internet.


Still gone though, I resized all mine for posting too,that's why I downloaded everything off the PB site,so I wouldn't have to resize again.
I deleted my account days ago,it still active for some reason.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On another forum one member posted that he cancelled his account & when asked for a reason answered, "Extortion"


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I haven't received my email yet but some of my pictures were not displaying on some forums. Last night I removed all my pictures and deleted the account. Too bad, I had about 7 years worth of pictures linked to forums. Some of it was actually useful. 

If I start from scratch again...bleh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Third part hosting of internet size pictures was obviously the place they were not making any money. Seeing that all these people getting this service for free and, being a profit making business, they got pissed and thought "F*** This. You wanna host? You PAY."


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yesterday I received two e-mails from them trying to convince me to move to their paid service. I ended up deleting them as I'd already moved my gear related photos to snapagogo and my non-gear related photos to Flickr on July 3rd. For now it looks like my photos are still showing up here and in other forums but I know it won't be long before they get replaced with their logo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

they finally froze my PB.

using OneDrive that's comes with my hotmail account.
testing .. one, two, 3


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I switched to flickr yesterday....so far I hate the UI...maybe i'll get used to it, or figure out how to use it better. It seems more geared towards browsing other ppls photos. But no way I'm paying PB just to show pics on a couple forums.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't even looked at my PB account in years, nothing in there worth saving, really. I'm getting about 2 emails a day from them now trying to get me to sign up for money. They got so slow & crappy the site was unusable anyway.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I got locked out too about a week ago. When I tried to post a picture, it got changed to their logo. I'll just use a different service.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Is there any consensus on what the best alternative to photobucket is?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Gimper said:


> Is there any consensus on what the best alternative to photobucket is?


Open a hotmail account.
There's a lot that they offer, including storing files/pics etc.
See my post (#63) above.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Open a hotmail account.
> There's a lot that they offer, including storing files/pics etc.
> See my post (#63) above.


Ahh... thanks. I already use OneDrive a lot for storage, but I guess I never realized you could post images to forums from there. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Gimper said:


> I guess I never realized you could post images to forums from there.


Neither did I.
Figure I'd give it a try.
Eureka!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Neither did I.
> Figure I'd give it a try.
> Eureka!


Damn... it's perfect! I already have ALL my photos up there. And the option to generate code to embed a photo PLUS change the size if necessary... is great!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Outlook seems to work well for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Because of the millions of useful information/tutorial/educational posts with photos hosted by Photo Bucket now rendered useless, governments should step in and expropriate PB as an essential service to society.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Postimage.org — free image hosting / image upload

Works great so far.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

They made a fatal mistake IMO. Let them wear the noose


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Boto-Phucket?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Because of the millions of useful information/tutorial/educational posts with photos hosted by Photo Bucket now rendered useless...


Good news! There is now a fix available as an add-on (at least for firefox and chrome). It restores the missing pics.

firefox: photobucket embed fix

chrome: photobucket embed fix


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you have confirmation that it "works" as promised, without causing any other problems?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you see this?
It's from Photobucket--apparently mine works & I haven't paid them a thing...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It is also working for me. This is an Oscar Schmidt I used to own.

I wonder how long this will work?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> It is also working for me. This is an Oscar Schmidt I used to own.
> 
> I wonder how long this will work?


It's not working now--if you see it--it's been cached...
That's why I asked if you can see mine


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It is also working for me. This is an Oscar Schmidt I used to own.
> 
> I wonder how long this will work?


Uhmm, ..it's a beautiful instrument. The speedometer is something new they must have recently added.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> It's not working now--if you see it--it's been cached...
> That's why I asked if you can see mine


Yes, I can still see yours and mine.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I deleted my PB account must of had 350-400 photos there. I won't be held for ransom.

TD


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Add ons still working fine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thornton Davis said:


> I deleted my PB account must of had 350-400 photos there. I won't be held for ransom.
> 
> TD


I agree. However the Chrome extension is working fine so far.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't done or paid anything...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zontar said:


> I haven't done or paid anything...


Your picture I can see, Steadlys I cannot.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Your picture I can see, Steadlys I cannot.


Same here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a thumbs-up here, too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a pick of my Dean Boca I used to own. I didn't pay a dime either.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Here is a pick of my Dean Boca I used to own. I didn't pay a dime either.


Pics aren't showing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Pics aren't showing.


That is weird because it shows in your post above. PB must be doing something to block posted pictures somehow.

How about this one?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> That is weird because it shows in your post above. PB must be doing something to block posted pictures somehow.
> 
> How about this one?


Nope, same thing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Nope, same thing.


Crazy. I can see it in _your_ reply. How about I PM you every time I post a pic from PB and you can reply so it shows up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't see it either.
Just the 'update your account' prompt.

edit. I see it now thanks to jay's post below.



Steadfastly said:


> How about this one?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see all the pics. Firefox, with the photobucket embed fix.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2017)

I didn't know about that.
Tnx jay!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe those that can't see the photos need the fix? Does that make sense?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Maybe those that can't see the photos need the fix? Does that make sense?


Correct.


jb welder said:


> Good news! There is now a fix available as an add-on (at least for firefox and chrome). It restores the missing pics.
> 
> firefox: photobucket embed fix
> 
> chrome: photobucket embed fix


----------

